# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  About Pimsleur's mistakes (is it worth it?)

## pyc

Hello there,
I have been doing Pimsleur up to the 8th unit of the level 1. I personally love the methodical way they break up syllables and the spaced repetition, and the funny scenarios. 
BUT I recently found out in this forum that there are serious grammatical errors in the dialogue or expressions that doesn't sound natural at all.
This troubles me a lot since I think that these repetitions will ingrain a bad habit that may become hard to correct in the future. 
Secondly, comparing the pronunciations of Pimsleur compared to other native Russian speakers, it does seem that there are some differences in the way they pronounce it.
I was wondering if I am having bad hearing or if the speakers have an accent. 
So, my question is, is it worth it to continue with the Pimsleur program or should I switch it to another one? 
Thanks a lot, 
I would appreciate your opinion.

----------

